# Natural Eucalyptus



## KoalaSlingshots (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey Slingshot community,

This is my first post, and I decided to share the Rambone inspired slingshot I made from a piece of eucalyptus. (For those of you who don't know, it's a common tree in Australia!) I found a thick branch, on the footpath of all places, with a fork that leant itself to a hammer grip slingshot, so I cut out the fork and drew up a rough shape. This was my first natural, so please excuse the terrible marking out!























After this, I cut out the rough shape from the top, then rounded it in whatever way felt comfortable. The forks were a bit of a pain because one of the forks was twisted more than I would have liked, but I worked around it. I left a bit of bark on it, finished it up, and I like how it turned out. I hope you guys like it as well! Cheers


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow! For a first natural, it's really good. Actually, it would be really good for any natural! 
I really like the grain, and it looks very ergonomic. Great job!


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Great first slingshot, hope to see some more

Thanks.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

wickerman said:


> Great first slingshot, hope to see some more
> 
> Thanks.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## KoalaSlingshots (Jun 29, 2015)

d3moncow said:


> Wow! For a first natural, it's really good. Actually, it would be really good for any natural!
> I really like the grain, and it looks very ergonomic. Great job!


Thanks a lot man, the grain was nice with the twisted fork glad you liked it



wickerman said:


> Great first slingshot, hope to see some more
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks mate, I'm looking to make a laminate slingshot soon, ebony, aluminium, micarta spacers and whatever other wood goes nicely 



jazz said:


> wickerman said:
> 
> 
> > Great first slingshot, hope to see some more
> ...


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

That looks great, you can be proud of that


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work mate!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Beauty work there!! Thwacktastic!! Love how it had that natural palmswell.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks good...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work! Eucalyptus is good strong wood.


----------



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice work buddy really nice.......congrats.....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That Eucalputus has a lot more character to it than green cut..green cut is pure ivory white..that is, off white but no grain particularly UNLESS it's been cut for a while and left on the tree, then it tones up nicely like yours. It's hard stuff, here in Ecuador Eucalputus is the most common wood until you get down into the middle and low lands and the Amazon jungles. I love it... strong, takes a good polish...and of course you just showed us how GOOD you can make it look too. The fork in my avitar is Eucalyptus with an exteemely hard jungle wood palm swell...was lucky enough to find a tripple fork, index finger hole made of one of them to help stabilize the frame under strong band pull. Tripple forks lend themselves to thumb rests as well...Eucalyptus has lots of 'em.

Nice work and this is your first? Then by all means, keep 'em comin'!! Congrats.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very fine work! Great job!


----------



## KoalaSlingshots (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I'll be making another slingshot soon, hopefully a laminate like I mentioned earlier. Yeah, eucalyptus is a nice wood, especially on the tree up the road from me, probably the most twisted, gnarled tree ever. Cheers.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking shooter.....OM


----------

